# What Happens To The Individual After Death ?



## Archived_Member16 (Dec 29, 2005)

*What happens to the individual after death?*










Human life is just a stage in the upward march of the soul. The individual has got birth as a human being, after going through lower forms of life. Human life is the final stage in the soul's progress to divinity. It is for us to make the most of this opportunity and thereby end our cycle of transmigration. 


Death means the destruction of the physical self. The ashes and bonedust mix with the elements. But the soul which leaves the body, awaits a new dwelling. Just as a person casts off worn-out garments and puts on other that are new, so the subtle soul casts off the worn-out body and dwells in a new form. If there were no continuance of the soul after death, how could it become perfect to merit union with the Almighty? 


Sikhism believes in the immortality of the soul. The devotee has no fear of the pangs of death. In fact he welcomes death, because it gives him a chance for the merger into Divinity. The evil person, however, dreads death. For him, it will lead to the unending cycle of birth and death. After death, man comes to the next birth according to what he deserves. If he has been wicked and evil, he takes birth in the lower species. If he has done good deeds, he takes birth in a good family. The cycle of birth and death keeps the soul away from Divinity. It can merge with God, only if the individual, by spiritual effort, has amassed the capital of the Name(the Holy spirit as understood by Christians) and thus lives with the Holy Spirit. 


Guru Arjan in the Sukhmani dwells on the sad plight of the soul which is not endowed with the Name. The soul in its lonely march through darkness can only find sustenance in the word of God. Otherwise it feels the weariness and pain of isolation.


The soul, Jiva, is a part of God. It is deathless like Him. Before creation, it lived with God. After Creation it takes bodily forms according to His Will. The soul is, however, nourished by virtue and meditation on "The name". The transmigration of the soul can come to an end by meditation and divine grace.


source: "Introduction to Sikhism", Author: Dr. Gobind Sing Mansukhani

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*THOUGHTS BEFORE DEATH:*


*This Shabad is by Bhagat Trilochan Ji in Raag Gujri on Pannaa 526 of Siri Guru Granth Sahib Ji*

gUjrI ]
AMiq kwil jo lCmI ismrY AYsI icMqw mih jy mrY ]
srp join vil vil AauqrY ]1]
ArI bweI goibd nwmu miq bIsrY ] rhwau ]
AMiq kwil jo iesqRI ismrY AYsI icMqw mih jy mrY ]
bysvw join vil vil AauqrY ]2]
AMiq kwil jo liVky ismrY AYsI icMqw mih jy mrY ]
sUkr join vil vil AauqrY ]3]
AMiq kwil jo mMdr ismrY AYsI icMqw mih jy mrY ]
pRyq join vil vil AauqrY ]4]
AMiq kwil nwrwiexu ismrY AYsI icMqw mih jy mrY ]
bdiq iqlocnu qy nr mukqw pIqMbru vw ky irdY bsY ]5]2]

g*oo*jar*ee* ||
a(n)th k*aa*l j*o* lashham*ee* s*i*mar*ai* *ai*s*ee* ch*i*(n)th*aa* meh*i* j*ae* mar*ai* ||
sarap j*o*n val val ao*u*thar*ai* ||1||
ar*ee* b*aa**ee* g*o*b*i*dh n*aa*m math b*ee*sar*ai* || reh*aa*o ||
a(n)th k*aa*l j*o* e*i*sathr*ee* s*i*mar*ai* *ai*s*ee* ch*i*(n)th*aa* meh*i* j*ae* mar*ai* ||
b*ae*sav*aa* j*o*n val val ao*u*thar*ai* ||2||
a(n)th k*aa*l j*o* larr*i*k*ae* s*i*mar*ai* *ai*s*ee* ch*i*(n)th*aa* meh*i* j*ae* mar*ai* ||
s*oo*kar j*o*n val val ao*u*thar*ai* ||3||
a(n)th k*aa*l j*o* ma(n)dhar s*i*mar*ai* *ai*s*ee* ch*i*(n)th*aa* meh*i* j*ae* mar*ai* ||
pr*ae*th j*o*n val val ao*u*thar*ai* ||4||
a(n)th k*aa*l n*aa*r*aa*e*i*n s*i*mar*ai* *ai*s*ee* ch*i*(n)th*aa* meh*i* j*ae* mar*ai* ||
badhath th*i*l*o*chan th*ae* nar m*u*kath*aa* p*ee*tha(n)bar v*aa* k*ae* r*i*dh*ai* bas*ai* ||5||2||

_Goojaree:_
_At the very last moment, one who thinks of wealth, and dies in such thoughts,_
_shall be reincarnated over and over again, in the form of serpents. ||1||_
_O sister, do not forget the Name of the Lord of the Universe. ||Pause||_
_At the very last moment, he who thinks of women, and dies in such thoughts,_
_shall be reincarnated over and over again as a prostitute. ||2||_
_At the very last moment, one who thinks of his children, and dies in such thoughts,_
_shall be reincarnated over and over again as a pig. ||3||_
_At the very last moment, one who thinks of mansions, and dies in such thoughts,_
_shall be reincarnated over and over again as a goblin. ||4||_
_At the very last moment, one who thinks of the Lord, and dies in such thoughts,_
_says Trilochan, that man shall be liberated; the Lord shall abide in his heart. ||5||2||_

Source: Siri Guru Granth Sahib Ji


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Dec 29, 2005)

The term *Moksha (Mukti, Liberation)* means getting free from all attachments to everything that is "earthly", including one's body and one's "I" (ego).

Mukti is NOT the last minute , one thought process ! Only if one is a "Nit Nemi", just prior to death he /she perceives it as dusk or dawn, and automatically goes into meditation/ naam simran, whereby Satguru Ji personally guides that soul!

The "Non Nit Nemi" people are tied to their eartly attachments & desires ( lust, anger, greed, attachment & ego ), and thus suffers the consequences ! That is what Bhagat Trilochan Ji in Raag Gujri on Pannaa 526 of Siri Guru Granth Sahib Ji is conveying !


Please review the following link for further info:
http://www.gurbani.org/webart144.htm


----------



## devinesanative (Jan 4, 2006)

Harsimiritkaurji knows very well , that what happens to the individual after Death .


----------

